# HELP!! p0507 (High Idle)



## los226 (Mar 22, 2010)

This past weekend I brought my car to my friend to change the spark plugs and drive belts. After he finished he cleaned out the throttle body because it was filthy. 

I started up the car and noticed it was idling at 900rpm. I drove it around and also noticed the accelerator was extremely sensitive. After about 20min. the SES light came on and the code it threw was p0507 (High Idle).

I searched the web and found the four procedures that had to be done whenever the throttle body actuator was disconnected. It works everytime and I get my rpm to 700, but the accelerator stays extremely sensitive. Plus, when I shut the car off and start it back up the rpm goes back to 900rpm and soon after the SES light comes back on.

Is something else wrong? Could it be the accelerator sensor? Any suggestions!!??!??


----------



## los226 (Mar 22, 2010)

Problem solved...

Here's a link of what you have to do if you run into the same problem as I did.

http://www.ricksfreeautorepairadvic...ma-nissan/p0507-trouble-code-on-nissan-altima


----------

